

SendGrid click tracking links are marked as physing - soci
http://sendgrid.me/wf/click?

======
soci
All mails send through SendGrid with the click tracking option, are marked as
physing by gmail.

Also, Safari and Chrome will promt an anti-physing message when clicking the
link

I've talked with SendGrid support. They are working hard to fix this.

